# Swap Halo Reach 250GB Xbox , Kinect for Road Bike



## gb155 (27 Jan 2011)

Today has shown me how important to me cycling is.

As such, I dont use my xbox, so may as well make it work for me

I have the new Xbox slim 250gb, in Halo Limited edition, with 2 silver controllers (the xbox is silver too) still boxed

Xbox Kinect Sensor (boxed)

I have around 10 games in Black Ops, Halo Reach, Kinect Sports, Biggest Loser, Kinect Adventures, Forza 3, Fifa 11, F1 2010 and a fair few more.

I am looking to swap for a Road Bike, 58cm Minimum, can collect in the north west and demo the xbox for the right bike.

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (31 Jan 2011)

now sold


----------

